# FOG IN WATER - URGENT



## Sirkavu (17 Jan 2019)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are all well.

I have a Juwel tank, 180L, equipment as it is, changed nothing.

This morning - 9.40am - I left home and everything was ok yet, now i got home to find the water foggy. It's like there is a mist/fog inside the water.

What happened and what should I do? I will go buy the water cleaner so I can preform a change of water, maybe 50%?

I can't think of anything but the Interpet Anti fungus & finrot+ I used few days ago. Anything else is till the same and nothing added.




 

 

Hope it's nothing very serious or that will damage my fishes.

Best,
Wilson


----------



## Barbara Turner (17 Jan 2019)

It's normally caused by bacterial bloom due to overfeeding.. Yes do a water change. I would also test nitrite and ammonia as I suspect you will find they are very high.


----------



## Konsa (17 Jan 2019)

Hi
If U have option try to increase oxygen levels in tank after the waterchange (via airstone or more surface ripple ( vigorous splashes)with filter outlet as the bacteria may reduce oxygen levels quite a lot.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Sirkavu (17 Jan 2019)

Hi Guys! Thanks a lot for the advices.

I have done a 50% water change, turned the water jet up to it creates big splashes and added biological enhancer just in case my good bacteria was down.

Hopefully this will go soon.

I wanted to add new plants but now I don't know what I should do.

Thank you @Konsa & @Barbara Turner


----------



## Konsa (18 Jan 2019)

Hi
U can add new plants.Just remember to do a waterchange after any large ish disturbing the substrate.I normaly do any plant moving,adding and fiddling in general on my waterchange days
Regards Konsa


----------

